# R.I.P. Jun Seba A.K.A. Nujabes you will be missed



## Prophet6000 (Mar 20, 2010)

*He was one of the greatest Producers in hip-hop


Last night brought sad news for the underground hip hop community; it's been confirmed that Nujabes (née Jun Seba) died last month in a car accident in Tokyo. The Japanese hip hop DJ and producer was a mere 36 years old, and passed the same day the 7.3 earthquake hit the coast of Japan on February 26th. News of his death was not made public until yesterday when his label Hydeout Productions issued a statement online. Nujabes' family held a private burial in Japan.

Nujabes was known around the world for his jazz-infused, sophisticated take on hip hop beats, and a melancholy, nostalgic undertone to his music that has made for some of the most beautiful tracks to emerge from the underground. In addition to making music and founding a record label, he also owned influential record stores in Tokyo (Guiness Records, T Records) and worked on the soundtrack of Samurai Champloo, a famous anime about samurai and hip hop culture. *


----------



## ZeroTm (Mar 20, 2010)

who?


----------



## Prophet6000 (Mar 20, 2010)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> who?



Nujabes the guy who did most of the samurai champloo soundtrack. and alot of his own music


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 20, 2010)

:Sheds a tear: Sorry to hear this...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 20, 2010)

That sucks, the guy was really good...


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 20, 2010)

The only song I knew from him was With Rainy Eyes and its one of my favorite songs.

RIP man :\


----------



## Inunah (Mar 28, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO







I LOVED HIS SAMURAI CHAMPLOO MUSIC!!!!


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 28, 2010)

Fuck, I was listening to some his music the other day, I didn't even realise he had died.

RIP.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 28, 2010)

The music was good.

RIP man


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 28, 2010)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> who?


I'm with you; I've never heard of him either.

Anyway, it's still ashame.


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 30, 2010)

We will never forget Samurai Champloo!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 30, 2010)

No idea who he is. I dont believe in celebrities for we are all important people. The celebrities doesnt know us but we know them ? Anyway, sorry to hear people died in Earthquake. Its horrible, man.


----------



## 5% (Mar 30, 2010)

^ I don't know why you're even talking about celebrities, especially in a thread about Nujabes since he was just another human being(like all of us). That sort topic needs its own thread.

Nujabes was never in the spotlight, only his music was. He never did any interviews, or none of that Brad Pitt/Lady GAGA/Leonardo Dicaprio shit one might think of when hearing or seeing the word "Celebrity". Very little is known about Nujabes' personal life. He let the instruments in his music speak for him. 

I don't see his death as a terrible thing because his music has affected so many throughout the globe and it will continue to. His music is for the spiritual, provoking you to reflect and drown in deep thought, with the ability to manifest a true soul, humanistic characteristics, and understanding of self & life. A great teacher music is.

Samurai Champloo was the first anime I actually got into. I loved how the 4 elements of Hip Hop was in effect in Samurai Champloo, but the music is what really pulled me in.

Though he's no longer in the physical, his music has been engraved in existence and I'll just end this now by saying thank you Nujabes

ps. *News of his passing was not released until a MONTH later.*


----------

